# How to go about installing on my Slightly screwed up laptop

## metalhedd

I've got a toshiba Tecra its a p133 w/ 144 MB Ram.  the problem is that it has no working cd-rom or floppy drive.  so what would be the best way to go about installing on this?

I've got a pcmcia NIC and an adapter so that I can plug the laptop harddrive into my desktop system.

also do I have to compile everything on the laptop or can I compile the bigger things (like X) on thej desktop machine then just copy them over.  anyone done this before?

----------

## delta407

For tips on building on another box, see Install Gentoo on a low mem system. For instructions to do a network install, RTFM. (In the nicest way possible, of course.  :Wink: )

----------

## jadenjahner

I have an older computer which cannot boot SYSLINUX CD's, so I had to do the alternate boot method (use above link). Took a little more time, but better than RPM's  :Smile:  Try the alt netboot.

----------

